# Starbuck!



## Team Fuente (Jul 8, 2007)

Target...








Contents...










Mission... 









Method.....









Ain't war hell?!? uhhh git sum!!!


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

Ohhhhh, Fuuudddddggggeeeeee 

Poor, Poor Starbuck. He really was a great member here, even if he wasn't here for long. You will be missed. I do recommend sending all family and pets out of town for a few days, best to keep casualties to a minimum!


----------



## Team Fuente (Jul 8, 2007)

starbuck just moved himself into F&*%'sville!


----------



## UGA07 (Jul 28, 2010)

Team Fuente said:


> starbuck just moved himself into F&*%'sville!


:nod::nod::nod::nod::nod::nod::nod::nod::nod::nod::nod::nod:

:smoke:


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Oh My God! I tried to lay low, hoping Lenny would forget me. Well I guess not. Guys, it's just a matter of time before I am gone forever. Any last words you guys want to say to me? Please pray for me and my family.


----------



## Team Fuente (Jul 8, 2007)

Starbuck told me via pm that he thought he might need another humi. hey Deeskank whattya think?


----------



## EricF (May 25, 2010)

David, You shouldn't mess with Lenny! The last Brother he hit is still missing!!!!!:behindsofa:

We miss you Dylan!


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Team Fuente said:


> Starbuck told me via pm that he thought he might need another humi. hey Deeskank whattya think?


LOL. I think he already told me a humi would be too small and to seriously go buy a 150qt cooler!!!


----------



## GTCharged (Nov 3, 2008)

Starbuck said:


> LOL. I think he already told me a humi would be too small and to seriously go buy a 150qt cooler!!!


I think the police need to evacuate your neighborhood haha.
And, how do you know how much coolers hold?
I keep my cigars in a Legend Ario Box, and I think it might hold 50 max.


----------



## dyieldin (Sep 27, 2009)

Lenny, Lenny, Lenny. Ya'll gotta be careful what you say to him as he will smack you with something. I just tell him I own a chain of cigar and liquor stores and he pretty much leaves me alone.......LOL.


----------



## DeeSkank (May 26, 2010)

Team Fuente said:


> Starbuck told me via pm that he thought he might need another humi. hey Deeskank whattya think?


150qt Igloo might work :tu maybe.

I'm still recovering from these damn third degree burns and broken bones.

This body cast sure is itchy! :tape:

I can't wait to see what happens to your poor soul Starbuck. Bless you.


----------



## zeebra (Mar 26, 2010)

David, I have know you for a long time! We have talked sports betting and cigars for a while, well sports betting for a looooonnnnnggggg time and cigars past 6 months. Now I gotta find some one else???? WTF!!!! opcorn:

Lenny, you are taking away a good guy from me and this forum! If David goes MIA, I might have to hunt ya down. :fencing: Hahahah. 

BTW...nice knowing ya David! I saw what he did to Dylan. Cannot wait to see this ...hide the wife and kids! Send me your sports betting account info so I can play on em...hahaha
:behindsofa:


----------



## Team Fuente (Jul 8, 2007)

dyieldin said:


> Lenny, Lenny, Lenny. Ya'll gotta be careful what you say to him as he will smack you with something. I just tell him I own a chain of cigar and liquor stores and he pretty much leaves me alone.......LOL.


....???wait you own cigar and liquer stores?..Amar is that you? J/K.
btw you really should come in one sunday I yet to meet you in person.


----------



## dyieldin (Sep 27, 2009)

Team Fuente said:


> ....???wait you own cigar and liquer stores?..Amar is that you? J/K.
> btw you really should come in one sunday I yet to meet you in person.


Amar....LOL. You tink of my brudder.

I was there yesterday and grabbed and few of those 2 for one 107s. Was out of town for a few weeks in rainy MO. Hope to drop by this Sunday if plans do not change.


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> LOL. I think he already told me a humi would be too small and to seriously go buy a 150qt cooler!!!


Might want to get two, just saying. Now that summer is pretty much over, you might be able to get them on sale.

I'm just glad you're halfway across the country from me, otherwise the blast wave may knock down my house too.:smoke:


----------



## UGA07 (Jul 28, 2010)

phager said:


> I'm just glad you're halfway across the country from me, otherwise the blast wave may knock down my house too.:smoke:


Great, thanks for making me look to see where he lived. He doesn't live that far from me, so I probably will be one of the innocent bystanders seeing what Fuente sent last time. :flame:


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

UGA07 said:


> Great, thanks for making me look to see where he lived. He doesn't live that far from me, so I probably will be one of the innocent bystanders seeing what Fuente sent last time. :flame:


Ahhh another fellow native Kentuckian! No idea how far Bowling Green is from me, I rarely make it to the southern cities in Kentucky. I'm about 15 mins from downtown Cincinnati to give you an idea where I am. I can be to Lexington in about an hour and Louisville in 90 mins.

So yeah since you are in Kentucky, you will more than likely get hit by the initial blast of Lenny's nuke. If I were you, I'd pack what stuff you need, grab your family, and start heading for Tenny, the Carolina's, or maybe even West. As Lenny said, this one is for the record books, so I have a feeling this is going to cause a lot of damage in the neighboring states of Kentucky.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Team Fuente said:


> uhhh git sum!!!


brings back old memories of this movie.


----------



## Turtle (Aug 24, 2010)

Cypress said:


> brings back old memories of this movie.


That's been awhile ago... lol


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

David - we barely got to know ya ...


----------



## johnmoss (Jun 18, 2010)

:..._johnmoss changes his screenname to Starbuck_...Ok..I'll PM my address right away.:rofl::rofl


----------



## Team Fuente (Jul 8, 2007)

Soon very soon this thread will be a waste land! wait for it....wait for it.........


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Team Fuente said:


> Soon very soon this thread will be a waste land! wait for it....wait for it.........


LOL. Man every time I see you post, or speak my name, I literally get scared sh*tless! My phone would ring in the office today, I'd jump out of my chair. Cell rings in the car, I start swerving all over the road. I'm a nervous wreck right now.

Guys, I'm scared, very scared. I can't sleep. I'm not eating right. My life is a complete mess right now!!

Ohh...so in case everyone wants to know when this nuke lands and blows me back into oblivion, here is the USPS DC #: *9405 5036 9930 0340 6154.

*It's a shame my time here is limited. Although I have good faith that my fellow BOTL will take my place and continue on. Godspeed everyone!


----------



## Raul (Sep 15, 2010)

Starbuck, you have turned me onto this place and now you are going away, I am very sad. So long good friend. I'll smoke a nice cigar on the golf course for you.


----------



## The Waco Kid (Jun 20, 2010)

USPS tracking said:


> Label/Receipt Number: 9405 5036 9930 0340 6154
> 
> There is no record of this item.


No such package?? I think Lenny must be all bark and no bite. He's trying to get ya all worked up for nothing, Starbuck, you can come out from behind the couch.


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> Ahhh another fellow native Kentuckian! No idea how far Bowling Green is from me, I rarely make it to the southern cities in Kentucky. I'm about 15 mins from downtown Cincinnati to give you an idea where I am. I can be to Lexington in about an hour and Louisville in 90 mins.
> 
> So yeah since you are in Kentucky, you will more than likely get hit by the initial blast of Lenny's nuke. If I were you, I'd pack what stuff you need, grab your family, and start heading for Tenny, the Carolina's, or maybe even West. As Lenny said, this one is for the record books, so I have a feeling this is going to cause a lot of damage in the neighboring states of Kentucky.


As a resident of Cincinnati I applaud Team Fuente for trying to wipe KY off the map.  :biglaugh::wink:

JFWY Starbuck ... btw, you ever hit Party Source in Newport?


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Dude!

You'd better hurry!

I think I remember Sam (Cypress) having some great blueprints for one...

Iffin you ask him nice he might share them with ya :dunno:

Here are some considerations to mull over regarding your;
Underground Bomb Shelter Planning

Location
The location you choose for your bomb shelter should be one which gives you the greatest protection possible. Just placing an underground bomb shelter in your back yard is not enough. You need to find the most optimal location. In doing so, you need to consider the terrain, water levels, and distance from other structures. This includes location of sewer and electrical lines.

Essentially, you want to have as much mass between your bomb shelter and the attack. After identifying potential nuclear bomb targets and where a likely blast wind will come from, determine a bomb shelter position that will serve the greatest protection. The lower edge of a hill, for example would be an excellent place for your bomb shelter if a prospected blast happens in the distance on the other side of the hill. The idea is use common sense in determining where an attack might occur. Then, build your bomb shelter in the best possible location.

In considering the fallout aspect, just know that its going to fall everywhere; no hill or mountain would reduce the amount of fallout since it falls straight to the ground like snow. So, you just need to make sure you put your underground bomb shelter deep enough - 36 inches or more below the surface.

Underground Bomb Shelter Design
What should your underground bomb shelter look like? What materials should it consist of? How should it be designed? These are all important considerations when planning the construction of an underground bomb shelter. *Time* and money are also significant factors!

*Go Man Go___!!!!!* :target:

Best wishes,
_Dafiddla_

.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

I just thought of something - Starbuck's on every corner - how is Lenny going to know which one to hit???????


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

swingerofbirches said:


> As a resident of Cincinnati I applaud Team Fuente for trying to wipe KY off the map.  :biglaugh::wink:
> 
> JFWY Starbuck ... btw, you ever hit Party Source in Newport?


Haha yeah some folks just hate us crossing that bridge into Ohio.

Yes sir stop at the Party Source all the time. Good little selection of smokes there. Only place I will buy my wine as they are the only place in town that has it. Plus they have a very good selection of wine and other items as well. Def a good store to visit from time to time.


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Tritones said:


> I just thought of something - Starbuck's on every corner - how is Lenny going to know which one to hit???????


Excellent question. Based on what I've been told, Lenny is trying to knock out as many as he can on the initial blow. Another words he's going all out on the first bomb and it will be big enough it will force Starbuck's to shut down once the damage has been done...lol.

:yield:


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> Haha yeah some folks just hate us crossing that bridge into Ohio.
> 
> Yes sir stop at the Party Source all the time. Good little selection of smokes there. Only place I will buy my wine as they are the only place in town that has it. Plus they have a very good selection of wine and other items as well. Def a good store to visit from time to time.


lol ... right ... but the bridge still has to work coming from our side to yours so that we can go to Newport.

Not to go too off topic but do you ever got to their weekly (Tuesday) cigar tastings?


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

swingerofbirches said:


> lol ... right ... but the bridge still has to work coming from our side to yours so that we can go to Newport.
> 
> Not to go too off topic but do you ever got to their weekly (Tuesday) cigar tastings?


LOL...

Actually I have not been, I've wanted to go, for some reason Tuesday's just seem to be a bad day for me. Meetings, golf, or out of town...lol. I plan to make it up there one day to attend.


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

Been nice knowing you starbuck


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Guys.......:::yield::yield::yield::yield::yield:

I'm still assessing the damage. Literally guys, it's bad. Nothing left in the state of Kentucky. Still digging through the rubble, taking pics as I go along. Full update and details as soon as I can upload the images.


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

:rip:opcorn:


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Hee hee hee hee hee ...


----------



## whodeeni (Nov 3, 2009)

fiddlegrin said:


> Dude!
> 
> You'd better hurry!
> 
> ...


:violin: ipe: :yield: * ha ha ha*


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> Guys.......:::yield::yield::yield::yield::yield:
> 
> I'm still assessing the damage. Literally guys, it's bad. Nothing left in the state of Kentucky. Still digging through the rubble, taking pics as I go along. Full update and details as soon as I can upload the images.


Upload thos images faster!!! lol


----------



## briansh73 (Jun 1, 2010)

You guys are unreal.


----------



## zeebra (Mar 26, 2010)

This must be huge!!!! Cant wait to see the pictures and damage caused!!!


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

Soooooo It's been an hour and a half. Did David throw his back out moving around the ordinance for photos or something 

I swear, it's almost more fun waiting for the damage, then it is to actually receive the bomb!


----------



## Team Fuente (Jul 8, 2007)

Lakeman said:


> No such package?? I think Lenny must be all bark and no bite. He's trying to get ya all worked up for nothing, Starbuck, you can come out from behind the couch.


you where saying


----------



## Team Fuente (Jul 8, 2007)

Team Fuente said:


> you where saying


Wait it..... wait for it .....


----------

